# Titanium Innovations L50



## CajunJosh (Aug 2, 2009)

I received my new Titanium Innovations L50 last week. The light has not had a chance to be put through its paces on patrol so I figured I would just post a brief review of the overall build quality and features that make this light unique. I’ve included a few indoor beam shot/comparison photos and will update this thread later with outdoor shots. I have yet to conduct any runtime tests on the light as it has to stay fully charged while on duty for safety reasons.

To give you some background I’ve worked in law enforcement for 3.5 years and did irrigation work before that. I expect things I purchase to be rugged and able to stand up to a beating. I currently use the Polarion PH50 on duty and it has plenty of battle scars from being dropped on rocks and concrete. Much of my equipment has to withstand extreme conditions from 140 degree temperatures in the patrol car to temps as low as 20 degrees at night during the winter. Our equipment often is exposed to both rain and ice as well.

*The Case:*

I will admit I had great skepticism when looking at the case online before ordering. I’ve ordered numerous products where the case was advertised as an added bonus only to be disappointed later with overall build quality. This case was defiantly not a disappointment. Like my Polarion case this thing was flashy but don't let looks can be deceiving. The case is constructed of metal and rugged rubber. The case has large metal hinges and latches that feel sturdy. The case also has two locks and comes with two keys. I feel confident that this case could take a beating in the back of a patrol car without sustaining any damage. The contents inside the case are well packaged and the foam cutouts allow easy removal of the equipment but a secure fit when stored. The case also has the Titanium Innovations L50 logo on the top as an added bonus.















*The Contents:*






The L50 package comes with a diffuser, shoulder strap, AC charger, DC adapter, and a horrible smelling de-moisture packet which causes the entire case to smell like mothballs. I’ve Febrezed the heck out of the case attempting to eliminate that smell. 

AC Adapter – The AC adapter attaches directly to a standard AC outlet with convenient fold out prongs which fold directly out of the charger similar to an Apple power supply for those that are familiar with them. Both the AC charger and DC adapter attach directly to the L50 with a dual prong screw connector which gives you a reassuring secure connection. I will admit the charger is an area of concern. It appears to be a cheaply constructed Asian charger that has a high pitched sonic type whine while charging. The noise isn’t terribly loud but noticeable to those with sensitive hearing. (I was able to hear the charger over my 9” fan.) The charger also gets very warm while charging and I wouldn’t trust leaving the L50 on the charger overnight to complete the 3.5 hour charge cycle without supervision. 






DC Adapter – This was an area of MAJOR disappointment and I guess it’s my fault for not reading the product description closer. The DC adapter allows you to directly power the L50 from a cigarette lighter without affecting the battery charge. The DC adapter however does not charge the battery. I really hope in the future they come out with a DC charger as this was the major reason I decided to purchase the L50 to replace my PH50 on patrol. The DC Adapter has a heavy duty coil cord. The L50 has a screw on cap with urethane washer to cover its charging port when in use. The cover is attached by a small ball chain which is defiantly a well though out feature. 

Diffuser – The Diffuser provides an excellent fog distribution of light. The lens is constructed of a fogged glass and does reduce the overall output of light however you are still getting an extremely useful intensity of light. I personally don’t find the diffuser necessary with the light adjusted to the full 15 degree flood pattern, but more on that later. My favorite feature of the diffuser lens is the method of attachment. Unlike many of the L50s counterparts that use snap on style connectors that can grow brittle and snap with age this diffuser is encased in a threaded rubber ring which screws directly onto the front of the light. You simply unscrew the cosmetic ring and screw on the diffuser. The threads on both the diffuser and the cosmetic ring always seem to cross thread no matter how hard I try to get them started right, however, the threads always correct themselves without damage. 






Shoulder Strap – It’s a shoulder strap and it connects to two rings located on the light. If you want an in depth review on the function and quality of the shoulder strap you have way too much time on your hands.

*Features of the L50*

30w/50w Dual output Ballast – Without a doubt the most innovative and anticipated feature of the L50. Sadly this is also an area where I won’t spend too much time. The selection process is very easy with a switch locked on the left side of the handle, which you can easily manipulate while carrying the light. There is hardly any notable difference between the two settings. I will say that if you can truly squeeze an additional 50 minutes out of this light on the 30 watt setting then it is an instant winner in my book. Overall light output at 50watts is less than the Polarion PH50 but not by a huge margin. Part of this may be due to Polarion’s precision lens design. Both settings are very impressive and useful in both low and no light conditions. 






Adjustable Focus – This is my favorite feature. The L50 features an adjustable focus from 1 to 15 degrees using a small lever located directly under the carrying handle. This is also conveniently located and the lever is easily manipulated with minimal pressure from one finger. The level pans from left to right going from flood to spot. The far right will actually go past full spot and began to add more of a corona to the beam. The adjustable focus is smooth and functions by moving the bulb back and forth within the reflector. My only complaint here is that the level has no stops and can be pushed all the way down to the body of the L50. If you push the lever all the way down it takes some coaxing to get it back up as there isn’t much finger space under the lever. When adjusted to the full 15 degrees the L50 puts out a very impressive amount of light. I find it very easy to scan a much larger area with the light and easily focus in on areas of interest quickly using the focus lever. 

Fuel Gauge – The L50 features a five LED fuel gauge which illuminates when you press the battery check button. A cool feature of the fuel gauge is that the top three LEDs are green and the bottom two are red giving you a crystal clear indicator of the power status of the light in low/no light conditions where it would be hard to read the gauge label. The fuel gauge also has a reset button to clear any errors that may be indicated during charging or operation. The gauge will give two separate readings depending on whether you check it while the light is activated or while the light is off. The gauge includes a single multi colored LED that flashes while the L50 is charging and turns green when fully charged. 










Illuminated On/Off Switch – This is more for amusement then practical application. The L50 has two power switches. A main switch on the back of the light completely disconnects the battery from the rest of the light including the onboard charger. This prevents accidental activation from the top switch. The rear switch must be on for the light to be charged. The second switch is a red illuminated switch on the top of the light located under a spring loaded, clear plastic cap. I’ll wait to pass judgment on the cap as it appears to be something I will break on patrol. The power switch is illuminated red when the light is activated. The advertised purpose of the illumination is for ease of operation, however, I find it easy to find the switch when the light is on given the area is already brightly illuminated with the L50. The switch activates the light with a tactical click and the switch is encased in a clear flexible rubber shield to add a level of waterproofing. Once again I’ll wait to pass judgment until after the light sees it’s first accident scene during a downpour. 






The bottom of the L50 is constructed of metal to allow for better heat dissipation and includes a threaded base for mounting on a tripod. The light has rubber pads on the bottom for increased durability. Size wise, she’s not petite by any means when compared to the Maxabeam or the Polarion PH50. The light however, does not feel cumbersome or heavy when in use and is quite comfortable. The overall build quality of the light feels sturdy and although I don’t think it would survive a drop onto concrete from any distance above 2 feet, it does still seem like it could take a few bumps and bruises. Time will tell. 






Start-up time for the L50 to full brightness was timed at 12 seconds compared to 7 with the PH50. The L50 ballast whines loudly during start-up but becomes barley audible once full power is reached. 

Overall I like the feel and features of the L50. Albeit a tank this light has been very impressive so far and when compared to the Polarion PH50 you are getting great bang for your buck. There are a few annoyances on the light but nothing that would sway me from making the purchase again. The pros defiantly outweigh the cons. I find the layout and operation of the light simple and easy to use and I look forward to using this tool out on patrol and feel confident in its ability to function in the field. 

Feel free to post any questions and I’ll try to update this thread as quickly as possible. I apologize for the quality of some of the photos, I was using my girlfriend’s camera for the first time. I also apologize if any of the information is confusing as I accidentally deleted my entire review twice while typing this.  Hope you guys enjoy.

L50 Reflector





L50





Size Comparison with Maxabeam, L50, and PH50 (Happy Family!)









Beamshots taken indoors at 12 feet, all at 50 watt setting:

L50 50/50 spot/flood





L50 flood





L50 with diffuser





L50 spot





Polarion PH50 comparison


----------



## sledhead (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent preliminary review. Love the comparison photos with the PH50/40. Looking forward to the outside beamshots.:twothumbs


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Aug 2, 2009)

Is that a rebranded/modded Xeray as it looks similar,

Its nice that its got 30w/50w setting as that would be pretty handy to have both as the runtime on 30w would be good.

Looks like a nice kit for the money.


----------



## BVH (Aug 2, 2009)

Early Xeray's had a parasitic electrical draw while in the off position. I wonder if this is the reason the red on/off slider on the back of the light was used to isolate the battery?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the great review! I was really waiting for this to come out :thumbsup: Looking forward to the outdoor beam shots PH50 vs L50 (after break-in period)


----------



## CajunJosh (Aug 2, 2009)

IlluminatedOne said:


> Is that a rebranded/modded Xeray as it looks similar,
> 
> Its nice that its got 30w/50w setting as that would be pretty handy to have both as the runtime on 30w would be good.
> 
> Looks like a nice kit for the money.



The body is made from same parent company in Asia and this will more than likley be the same host for Xevision's new dual output light as well. Although they are the same host I don't think Xevision will use the same internals.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

Great reviews are always a lot of work but you pulled it off nicely. I felt your pain when you stated that you accidentally deleted your text twice...

Anyhow, it's really nice to finally know something about this light since the seller's info is always so limited. I think the only thing I don't like about the light based on your review is the focus lever that bottoms out against the body. I immediately could identify with how that could be really annoying. I'd probably have to put a couple of clear vinyl 3M dome bumpers on the body to meet the mid point of the lever. This would prevent it from going too far down while leaving your finger space to pull it back up. 

Everything else appeared to be great but I do think the DC charger should be offered as an option. Not everyone will use one but I few have a need for it. In the meantime, you could always use an invertor for emergencies. 

I thought the diffuser beam was amazing! So smooth and flawless and I like that it's treaded too. At the CPF price, the L50 is roughly 1/3 the cost of the PS series Polarions and the 50W version isn't even available anymore. I think it's a bad decision for them to no longer offer a 50W model, especially in light of the 40W X1. 

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi CajunJosh, can you teach me how to upload pictures here? Or Paul if you got some free time. Thanks in advance! 
I want to upload my PH50 picture for you guys to help me spot the differences from your PH50s. :thinking:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

Go to Photobucket.com and open an account. Copy and past the img code and past it onto your post.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 2, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Go to Photobucket.com and open an account. Copy and past the img code and past it onto your post.


Thanks a lot! Yahoo! I finally made it with his help :rock:
*EDIT*: Sorry for posting it here. Just want to show Pat36 that I made it


----------



## Patriot (Aug 2, 2009)

Great picture, you must be using a nice camera.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2009)

It's certainly priced like a Xeray, ouch 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 75W "Barnburner II"..


----------



## dudemar (Aug 3, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Thanks a lot! Yahoo! I finally made it with his help :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Sorry for posting it here. Just want to show Pat36 that I made it



I like how your PH50 has a lanyard hole/stand attached between the cooling fins. Personally I think all PF/PH models should have that...

So did it come like that, or were you able to attach it on there? I want one! In fact if I had to speak for all PH owners, I think we all want one!!!


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 3, 2009)

dudemar said:


> I like how your PH50 has a lanyard hole/stand attached between the cooling fins. Personally I think all PF/PH models should have that...
> 
> So did it come like that, or were you able to attach it on there? I want one! In fact if I had to speak for all PH owners, I think we all want one!!!


Yep! It came as it is. Any mods on my PH50 is still far from reality since I don't dare to mod a newly acquired items and will *never* dare on my precious PH50 :naughty: I really thought my dream for this light will be forever, thankfully the GOD granted my wish. :rock:


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2009)

CajunJosh - great job! :thumbsup:



Patriot said:


> Everything else appeared to be great but I do think the DC charger should be offered as an option. Not everyone will use one but I few have a need for it. In the meantime, you could always use an invertor for emergencies.
> 
> I thought the diffuser beam was amazing! So smooth and flawless and I like that it's treaded too. At the CPF price, the L50 is roughly 1/3 the cost of the PS series Polarions and the 50W version isn't even available anymore. I think it's a bad decision for them to no longer offer a 50W model, especially in light of the 40W X1.
> 
> Thanks for the great review.



We probably are going to offer a DC charger as an option but you hit the nail on the head; one can always use an inverter and having a constant run option is far more unique - something few lights offer. The DC charger would cost about the same as a the 300W inverter that you'd need and the inverter is, of course, much more flexible.




StarHalo said:


> It's certainly priced like a Xeray, ouch
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 75W "Barnburner II"..


_
Moderation:
Price comparison removed._


----------



## XeRay (Aug 3, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> The body is made from same parent company in Asia and this will more than likley be the same host for Xevision's new dual output light as well. Although they are the same host I don't think Xevision will use the same internals.


 
No, we will not be using that housing for our new product(s).


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2009)

MattK said:


> _Moderation:
> Price comparison removed._



Matt, I did note the sizable discount, which does help. I just miss the days when Amondotech/Titanium were the bang-for-the-buck name in HIDs, this certainly does at least provide the bang..


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for a 75W "Barnburner II"..





Unless something has changed, Xeray kinda made it clear a while back that they wouldn't be selling 75W HID lights to the public. You may get cramped fingers StarHalo. 


> *
> StarHalo
> *I just miss the days when Amondotech/Titanium were the bang-for-the-buck name in HIDs, this certainly does at least provide the bang..


Don't forget they still offer the Ti Mega, Illuminator, N30 and L35. In order to determine the L50's "bang of the buck" you really need to compare it with the next closest thing. Since the Xeray is the most similar light, you'd kind of have to compare the two brands feature for feature, price for price. From this standpoint I think the price is very reasonable.


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Don't forget they still offer the Ti Mega, Illuminator, N30 and L35. In order to determine the L50's "bang of the buck" you really need to compare it with the next closest thing. Since the Xeray is the most similar light, you'd kind of have to compare the two brands feature for feature, price for price. From this standpoint I think the price is very reasonable.



What he said. 

Basically we'll have every price/performance point covered for ~$175-$800.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Xeray kinda made it clear a while back that they wouldn't be selling 75W HID lights to the public.



I meant from Titanium - if they've got the casings and the demand, it can't be far off..


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2009)

We'd like to offer a 75W light eventually and are working towards that as a goal.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> I meant from Titanium - if they've got the casings and the demand, it can't be far off..



Roger that. I see you used quotations now "barnburner II" 



That is exciting Matt, since it will be the only 75W light available. A 50W-75W dual stage would be even better.


----------



## CajunJosh (Aug 3, 2009)

MattK said:


> We'd like to offer a 75W light eventually and are working towards that as a goal.



 Bah why couldn't you have told me that before!


----------



## windstrings (Aug 3, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Bah why couldn't you have told me that before!



Don't lose hope, there will always be improvements and updates.. no matter when you buy or what you buy.

Competition is also not sitting still... and there are also many very cool lights being developed on the side by those who love to tinker.

At least right now you have a very bright light that has very good runtime in either mode....

The Main drawback to going up in wattage is although the light becomes a fabulous "wow" toy to impress your friends, you can lose so much runtime that its not practice to use or trust for most real jobs.
Once your done impressing everyone that can be impressed and now you have this expensive light, you will look at it and say 'what can I use it for?"

The real challenge will be to maintain at the very least an hour runtime... "but preferably much more" when going up in wattage.

We see the same problem in hybrid cars..... although they are fully capable of running on battery alone, we just don't have big enough batteries yet that are still light enough to carry that will take us far enough to really use them in a practical since for long runtimes.... "not at least that we can afford!"...

This is the same issue with good bright lights... we need an equivalent battery bank to go with it.


----------



## MattK (Aug 3, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Bah why couldn't you have told me that before!



LOL - it's not like anything is coming out anytime soon - it's just the next obvious step for us.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 4, 2009)

MattK said:


> We'd like to offer a 75W light eventually and are working towards that as a goal.





Matt, have I ever told you that I love you? :tinfoil:


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 6, 2009)

I am waiting for mine to arrive from Taiwan. Will post pics when I get it, but here's what they sent me today.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 6, 2009)

snailmeat said:


> I am waiting for mine to arrive from Taiwan. Will post pics when I get it, but here's what they sent me today.



Are you getting those external battery packs too?.. if so, I would like the link to order!


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm curious....after looking at both the L50 and the Xeray, besides price, is there a compelling reason to get the L50 instead once you're in this price range? Looks like one is $800 while the other is $900. The lamp is good on either, so does the reflector from first glance. I'd take either if I had the moolaa, not to knock the L50 or the efforts put into bringing it to market.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 7, 2009)

Sounds like your asking for a comparison.
We are indeed comparing and apple with an apple, but one is of a different variety.

The ballast on the L50 has the two stage ability to go from 30W to 50W.

The ballast are a later build being the next generation, I don't know if better per se, just different. Pictures indicate smaller with heat fins on the latter 2 stage model ballast.

Having the runtime of 30W and the choice to bump up to 50W when desired is a nice option.

I don't believe that feature is so easy with the Xeray.

The L50 is using a 35W bulb and when in the 50W mode is getting hit harder from the ballast to overdrive the bulb to 50W... if ran on the 50W exclusively there would be some loss to life to the bulb over time.
When in the 30W mode, the 35W bulb is very slightly under driven.

The Xeray also uses a 35W bulb on their 35W model but a 50W bulb on their 50W model.

If one wants the 50W model with the lesser runtime due to the battery being the same size, they will also have the benefit of full lifetime of the bulb since its a 50W bulb getting hit with 50W and not being overdriven like the 35W bulb is in the L50.
The same situation exist with the Xeray 35W model. Since its a 35W bulb getting hit with 35W, you get full lifetime out of the bulb.

Most folks don't consider losing a bit of bulb life an issue since with normal use, you would never go through its life anyway, and in worse case scenario.. .bulbs are cheap... so no biggie.

Both have the same option of 4200Kelvin bulbs " more natural white light" verses the 6000Kelvin bulb "bluer white light....but less overall lumens"

Both use similiar battery types " LiIon " with the same respective runtimes on a given wattage.

Both have a focusable reflector, and weigh the same.

The focus "switch" on the L50 is cool if it really works right and I assume it does.. verses physically turning the reflector on the Xeray which is sometimes awkward and not near as graceful if done while the light is on.

I do like the "main switch" on off button so the light is not accidentally turned on causing a fire and/or light damage because of something being too close to the reflector in a confined space.
The L50 also has the plastic cover over the main power on/off button to prevent inadvertent turn on.... I don't know how robust that shield is, but its in a spot thats pretty safe, unless you toss the light down a hill in the brush maybe.

Well, thats all I can think of, If I was off the mark on any points, I sure someone will chime in.


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 11, 2009)

My 30-50w HID arrived today. I'm not referring to it as the L50 because I bought it direct from a supplier, but from what I can see, it's pretty much the same.

Before I continue, I just want to say in no way am I trying to make this into a L50 vs OEM, or buy this vs buying an L50 argument. It only makes sense for me to buy direct because I'm in Asia and I can get this faster than I can from the States. Also, language isn't an issue so aftersales support won't be a problem.

Here are some impressions:

Case: I'm gonna have to disagree with CajunJosh on this one. I don't like the case. It feels cheaply made, the black plastic feels thin to me, and the aluminium bits are just trimming. The impression I get is that this case just looks cosmetically tough, but actually isn't. Especially the hinges and clasps, which don't inspire any faith. Speaking of cosmetics, if you take a look at those big comestics boxes which make-up artists use, this case more or less feels and looks the same as those, except with a foam interior. Design wise, I also dislike how the handle is on the lid. I'd also prefer it if the handle was on the shorter side, so that the case could be carried more easily like a brief case. Having said that, this is hardly a deal breaker for me. I'll probably get a pelican for the flashlight in due time though.

Flashlight exterior: I've never used or handled a search light before, so I was surprised to find the entire body made of some type of tough plastic. Its a nice feeling though, very different from my last light which was the all metal FM Elephant II + FM3 head. Different, but not worse. I actually like the plastic, it gives the light a very tool, g-shock feel. I feel I don't have to be so careful with the light, since nothing is going to chip off. Overall the light feels really solid, though it would be nice if the safety cover for the top on/off switch could be made of thicker plastic.

I've noticed some imperfections in my reflector. Its not flawlessly smooth. I've tried to capture the "dimples" in my shots below.

Flashlight brightness: As I mentioned, this is my first HID. I've read about the typical 10-20 sec start times to max brightness. This light takes abt 8-10 secs, during which the first 5-6 seconds include some high pitch whining and warbling.

I think I got the warmer bulb, a cursory impression of the beam is that it reminds me of my mag623. Same warmth, just focused a lot more, and with far greater throw. 

Anyway while I'm waiting for it to get dark in in Singapore, here are some shots of the light:




































*** BEAMSHOTS ADDED ***

Ok just went up to the 25th level to snap a few pics. These were rather long exposures (couple of seconds), and the left and right sides were actually blocked up by walls which jutted out, so I think they don't give an accurate impression of spill. I do think that these photos show very clearly the strong points of HIDs. Without something nearfield to illuminate, the floodlight nature of the multi LEDs is lost, and even something like the 3000 lumen Quad P7 seems to be lost to the sea. Also, I have to highlight none of the flashlights were freshly charged, so YMMV.

Control shot: Here we're looking at Malaysia as seen from Singapore, separated by the Straits of Johor. 






Nitecore EX10: I don't see anything, do you? I brought along a Lummi Raw as well, but after seeing this shot I didn't bother using it!






Wolf Eyes Sniper P7: 






Elektrolumens Shadeslayer Fatboy (7 x Seoul P4)






Britelumens Quad P7 with Khatod reflectors: This is normally very bright and one of my wow lights. But shining at the sea, it seems to have been swallowed up.






30-50W HID: Awesome beam, I actually got a little scared shining this because there are heli patrols and coast guard patrols all the time.


----------



## MattK (Aug 11, 2009)

snailmeat said:


> I think I got the warmer bulb, a cursory impression of the beam is that it reminds me of my mag623. Same warmth, just focused a lot more, and with far greater throw.



The D2S bulbs in our version were specified and special ordered for our batch - your light would have the stock Chinese lamp.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 11, 2009)

It is stated that this light can be focused in to a 1 degree beam, I just wanted to ask if this was legit or not. From what I’ve seen in beam shots and in person a 1 degree beam is “Extremely” narrow, in fact if I recall the Maxabeam is the only light I know that can perform such a feat. From the pictures the PH50 and the L50 seem to have similar beam patterns, in person the PH50 was similar to some of my 8-10 degree lights not 1...In fact at 1 degree this light would throw for miles and miles? I once put together an experimental multi reflector P4 LED light which produced a beam only 3-4 feet in diameter at 110 yards I figured this was around 1 degree, while my 5x5 degree cardboard light is around 20 feet in diameter at this range. SO I was just wondering how true this statement was, 
 
This could however be describing the most inner beam while the outer beam still contains a large amount of light thus decreasing the maximum throw, while the main beam produced from a focused Maxabeam seams to put all of it’s light into the single 1 degree main beam:thumbsup:.


----------



## CajunJosh (Aug 11, 2009)

Jugg the light has a very high variance in it's ability to focus, however, when focused to the tightest spot you still have tons of spill around the main beam and it is no where near as focused as a Maxabeam.


----------



## windstrings (Aug 11, 2009)

Snailmeat.... unless your picture is off, the beam doesn't look warm to me, it looks quite blue.
They are always warm when warming up but quickly go to blinding white.

I guess I would have to be on the receiving end of your lite to see what your talking about.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

If your camera was set to auto white balance even 4200K beams will appear blue-ish. Very nice sky-beam over a the city scape though. I'm glad that you've impressed, but them who wouldn't be? Any 50W HID is pretty darn impressive. 

I agree with Jugg about the beam spec's though. If it's advertised at 1 degree, it should be changed to a realistic figure. 30" at 50 yards is about 60 minutes so no one needs to do anything more complicated than to shine it at garage door at that yardage to get an idea of the beam angle. If it's 60" it's about 2 degrees, 90" would be 3 degrees and so on.


----------



## snailmeat (Aug 14, 2009)

*More beamshots*

Followed a couple of friends to the sea side for a spot of fishing, and lugged a couple of lights along, including the 50w HID. Here are the beam shots:

Control Shot






Wolf Eyes P7





Shadeslayer Fatboy





50w HID








Control Shot





Nitecore EX10





Wolfeyes P7





Shadeslayer Fatboy





50w HID





Lastly, shot from afar:






I hope this helps anyone who is thinking about buying this nice light...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the impressive beam shots snailmeat :thumbsup:


----------



## windstrings (Aug 15, 2009)

That sailboat was an excellent target to pick on!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 15, 2009)

It sure was. Those are some nice looking pictures you have there. I guess we know which light is the true "shade slayer" ...:laughing: I like these over the water shots as they're something different.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 8, 2009)

Totally wicked light.

Hell yeah for a 75w version. Hope that happens.


----------



## MattK (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

Whoa! I really like the user define features, 30w would certainly help extend runtime nice purchases guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## windstrings (Oct 9, 2009)

Was wondering if the pics of the sailboat were extended time exposures or whether normal?

seems its not quite dark yet.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Whoa! I really like the user define features, 30w would certainly help extend runtime nice purchases guys! :thumbsup:



Excellent review...

The features like this is what makes the light a class act.....
Those little features not only afford much more runtime if needed but give functional use by the focus on the fly that allows easy customization of the beam with ease.

If you ship or transport the light, you dont have to fear it could bang around and come on and burn down the plane or your car.. nice not to have to break open the bottom to disconnect the battery!

Allot of thought was thrown into this light which makes the difference between a home-made beast that has to be taken apart and tweaked to get special features and a workhorse that will last without troubles.

I know its tempting to wait for higher power.. but like all electronics.. "how long will you wait?"... when the 75 comes out, there will be 100W to the bulb right around the corner, when that comes out, Just how big will the battery need to be to give respectable runtime?

With power climbing higher and higher, runtime drops dramatically unless the battery bank is massive and then you have weight.. even with LiPOs.

At some point you have to decide its an excellent light at an excellent price and just get it and if and when the next big dog comes out.. maybe you can sell and upgrade or just flat out buy and have two of the big dogs!

Worst case scenario, you can always sell these lights.. maybe not for what you paid, but thats the cost to play poker at the high rollers table!

Remember newer technology keeps dropping in price for what you get too.. 

It wasnt long ago, a light with these features, ruggedness and power would cost several thousand dollars.


----------



## Border (Nov 25, 2009)

Info on the upcoming L70 is soon to be announced in the MarkedPlace, according to MattK... 

A switchable selection of 35/70W seems like a winner to me. I guess the difference in light output between each level will be more than slightly noticable.


----------



## windstrings (Nov 25, 2009)

I dont remember reading but will the battery bank be bigger?


----------



## XeRay (Nov 25, 2009)

windstrings said:


> I dont remember reading but will the battery bank be bigger?


 
More like 45 + 5 watts / 70 watt will be possible. The bulb they will very likely use will not work down below 40 watts. Ballast heat management will be important and difficult to manage in that plastic housing with a larger capacity battery, ie. longer runtime than about 60 min max at 70 watts.


----------



## Larbo (Jun 19, 2010)

Anyone know if the L50 battery is available and user replaceable like the L35 is, batteries dont last forever and we are talking a $700 light.
The reason I ask is I have a L35 on backorder the past few weeks and will have to wait at least 2 or more:shakehead, mean while Iam eying the L50 as a upgrade to my HID fix.
Sorry kids the mac and cheese will be cold this month....:ironic:


----------



## dudemar (Jun 19, 2010)

It doesn't have the cartridge-style battery, but I'm pretty sure it's replaceable. Ask MattK from BJ just to be sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## MattK (Jun 22, 2010)

The L50 battery can be user replaced. It's not a 'hot swappable' type thing though.


----------



## andromeda.73 (Jun 28, 2010)

good review.:wave:


----------

